# Norwood lap siding jig



## thechknhwk (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone have it? Can you give me any feedback? Do you cut your log to a cant and then put in the jig? I think I'm going to order it on monday, but I would like to know if I can precut some of my logs to go into it?


----------



## twoclones (Nov 6, 2011)

I do not have a lap siding jig but I did research them {for my Woodmizer} and drool over them for awhile. Then my son {a carpenter} suggested I just cut 5/8" thick boards and nail them up like lap siding. 

It works great! I've since used straight cut boards on my solar kiln and hay barn...


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 6, 2011)

twoclones said:


> I do not have a lap siding jig but I did research them {for my Woodmizer} and drool over them for awhile. Then my son {a carpenter} suggested I just cut 5/8" thick boards and nail them up like lap siding.
> 
> It works great! I've since used straight cut boards on my solar kiln and hay barn...



That's very true. I did a job with Kirkeg over the summer and we used 5/8 X 6 inch hemlock. It turned out pretty nice. I have heard you could go as thin as 1/2 inch.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 7, 2011)

I know it sounds like a ton of exact work while the log is on the mill, but couldn't it be possible to just shim the log on the bunk to get the angle you need?
Yes, you'd need to take the shim out for every other pass on the mill to make your lap siding, but a shim and a little time might be better then a thousand dollar attachment....unless your making lap siding all the time of course.




Nice solar kiln BTW!!!





Scott B


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 8, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> I know it sounds like a ton of exact work while the log is on the mill, but couldn't it be possible to just shim the log on the bunk to get the angle you need?
> Yes, you'd need to take the shim out for every other pass on the mill to make your lap siding, but a shim and a little time might be better then a thousand dollar attachment....unless your making lap siding all the time of course.
> 
> Nice solar kiln BTW!!!
> ...




Thousand dollar attachment??? You are shopping in the wrong place!!!

Rob


----------



## gemniii (Nov 8, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Thousand dollar attachment??? You are shopping in the wrong place!!!
> 
> Rob



For those who wonder - $545 + SH for Norwood
Shingle Lapsider $1,095.00 for Woodmizer


----------



## GeeVee (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm having to agree, what would make one want to spend a bunch of dough on a jig when a couple of shims made of metal could give you what you need?


----------



## thechknhwk (Nov 8, 2011)

I ordered the closeout lap sider for 189. Last one


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 8, 2011)

thechknhwk said:


> I ordered the closeout lap sider for 189. Last one



So did i, there's cheaper ways, but all of them are slower, and that close out price was hard to pass up!

Rob


----------



## thechknhwk (Nov 8, 2011)

But you didn't get the last one. That makes mine infinitely more valuable:jester:


----------

